# Lost Ark und Amazon als Publisher - Jahr 2021



## C_17 (21. August 2020)

Hallo an alle,

einige von euch warten vielleicht auch noch auf den Release von Lost Ark.
Habe gerade gelesen, das Smilegate (Entwickler von Lost Ark) einen Exklusivvertrag mit Amazon Games abgeschlossen hat.
2021 soll also was Großes released werden. Es wird stark von Lost Ark ausgegangen.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob ich die Quelle hier posten darf:

Dank Amazon: Lost Ark kommt endlich auch zu uns nach Europa

Ich freue mich drauf und bin froh das es nicht Gameforge als Publisher geworden ist.


----------



## sunburst1988 (27. August 2020)

Oh die Berichte dazu sahen damals echt interessant aus.

Allerdings hatte ich keine Lust es mit Fanübersetzung per VPN auf einem Server voller Koreaner mit denen ich nicht kommunizieren kann zu spielen 

Bei einem regulären West-Release werde ich auf jeden Fall mal reinschnuppern.


----------



## C_17 (27. August 2020)

@sunburst1988:

Du kannst auch schon in Russland spielen, hast halt nen guten Ping, aber VPN brauchst. Das Spiel selbst ist kostenlos. Du kannst den empfohlenen Dienst "ExitLag"- VPN 3 Tage kostenlos testen udn so mal die Klassen anspielen und schauen, was dir zusagt.
Hab ich vor 2 Tagen auch eingerichtet - dauert keine 15 Minuten, Download des Spiel ausgenommen (dauerte circa 20 Min bei mir).

Klassen: LOST ARK How To Pick Your Class in 2020 (all classes overview) - YouTube
Anleitung: How To Play LOST ARK in Russia | Easy & Fast (Complete Guide) - YouTube


----------



## sunburst1988 (28. August 2020)

Danke für den Tip, aber das Problem der Kommunikation mit den Mitspielern bleibt...

Ich warte einfach auf den EU-Release. Gibt auch so mehr als genug Spiele


----------



## v08yd5 (1. März 2021)

Endlich gibt’s hoffnungsvolle Infos über Lost Ark und inständig hoffe ich ebenso, dass der Release nicht mehr all zulange auf sich warten lassen wird.

Seit den erstens Infos und Gameplayszenen bin ich gehypte, konnte mich aber bisher nicht überwinden mal auf den Koreanischen oder Russischen Servern zu starten. Da wart ich einfach lieber auf unseren westlichen Release, auch mit einer gscheiden deutschen Übersetzung. Der Fan-Mod bzw. die Übersetzung ist naja.. man kann es verstehen  

Freue mich aber riesig auf das Game!


----------

